# :: ECS Tuning :: 2.7T Exhaust Temperature Sensors. 27% Off And FREE Shipping!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Is your 2.7T throwing Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor engine codes? When 2.7T EGT sensors fail electrically, they commonly store diagnostic trouble codes for electrical shorts-to-ground or voltage.

If you're experiencing this problem, this is a great time to order a pair of EGT sensors; we have them on sale for a limited time.

Color coded to indicate left and right bank locations, these are direct fit original equipment sensors that you can install with confidence.

We've sweetened the deal with free shipping. Get 'em while they're hot.

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

